# Wireless Router (Possible DNS ISSUE)



## jum4 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi!

Here is my problem. Two days ago I noticed that I was having problems accessing web pages as most would time out. After refreshing many times certain pages would load successfully. The problems only seems to be with HTTP and not affecting the rest of my connections to the outside world. My internet setup is as follows. ADSL/ROUTER connected to the phone line, another wireless router connected to this. The problems only happened when I connect through my wireless network. Any it only seems to be apparent on my 3 windows machines. My powerbook appears to be unaffected (it is only connected to the wireless network).

When I connect my pc laptop directly to the network all is fine.

My conclusion is that there are some DNS issues with the wireless router. Yet nothing has been changed and this setup has worked perfectly for the last few months. Furthermore it mystifies me that my powerbook is not experiencing any web page time outs at all.

When I release and renew my wireless connection it does appear to ease the problem slightly but for only short time.

I have reset the wireless router and reinstalled the firmware yet no change.

I am at a loss and would greatly appreciate some help.

Many Thanks

Julian


----------



## holdenburg (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wireless Routers & DNS*

Hi...

Some wireless routers have a place to hard code your outside DNS. Make sure your provider did not change their DNS server. You can drop your connection to your ISP and refresh your IP address which will update any DNS changes your ISP might have done on your DSL side. 

Then you can review your HTML interface on your wireless and review how you have your DNS setup.

Periodically, I have to sometimes power down my DSL router and wireless and then restart the DSL router to aquire a new connection when the entire lan seems to stop responding. I then turn on the wireless router and get a new address from the DSL router. 

Good luck....

Herb


----------



## jum4 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input Herb!

I can confirm there has been no changes from my ISP. Futhermore I have already tried restaring both the adsl modem, router and wireless router + flushing out the cache etc.. All to no avail..

Any more ideas out there! Many Thanks,


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Might want to try a hardware reset on the router. This will reset the router to factory defaults. Then just setup the router again and see if it fixes this problem.


----------



## jum4 (Aug 6, 2005)

Have already done this! Reset and reinstalled the firmware.. thanks for the input.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Is the modem router in bridge mode? 

Please give more details as to how your network is wired.


----------



## jum4 (Aug 6, 2005)

One ADSL ROUTER(DLINK) ( Connected to phone line) I then connected my NETGEAR WIRELESS Router to this.

---|PHONELINE--+ADSLROUTER---(Ethernet Cable)--+WIRELESS ROUTER

hope this helps!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## jum4 (Aug 6, 2005)

If I disable DHCP on my second router (Wireless) which is through which all my computer access will I have to specify a static IP on each or will be they still be asigned automatically?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The DHCP on the primary router will supply addresses for all the attached machines.


----------



## jum4 (Aug 6, 2005)

have now disabled DHCP on the second router and this appears to have solved the original issues!!

Thanks guys for the help! I appreciate it!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

